# Saturn



## Scott (Jan 25, 2006)

I understand that Saturn is in a good position to view now. Any recommendations on how to find it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2006)

This might help.



> This ringed world will be brighter than any other time this year. Its maximum is on the 27th [of January] - although you won't notice much difference a few weeks either side.
> 
> In the evening, Saturn sits slightly north of the eastern horizon, but slowly works up to its highest southern position by about 1am. From the 28th this ringed world is 'in' the wonderful Beehive star cluster of Cancer, the Crab - a must for those with a telescope, but still an interesting sight with binoculars. The slightly old full Moon is off to Saturn's left on the 16th.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 25, 2006)

Saturn should be easy to find this time of year. It is bright and yellowish and at this time of year it rises in the east approximately the time of sunset. If you look south when it is dark, before midnight, and if you can find Orion, move your eyes toward the east. The brightest non-twinkling yellow object will be Saturn. At midnight it will be close to its highest point in the sky.

Here is some info on Saturn:


http://skyandtelescope.com/observing/objects/planets/article_304_1.asp

Vic


----------



## Scott (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks, I will look for it tonight. Any advice on finding Mars? For all my stargazing I usually start with Orion or the Pleiades, two things I can find easily. Thanks


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

I saw mars last night in the nw sky its ussually bright orange-red.


blade


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I understand that Saturn is in a good position to view now. Any recommendations on how to find it?



Sure . . . just look for that big yellow planet with rings around it . . .


----------



## Scott (Jan 27, 2006)

Got it! Saw it in the telescope last night, rings and all. Very cool.


----------



## raderag (Jan 27, 2006)

Scott, you should head out to the Davis mountains in West Texas sometime. There is a very cool observatory there, and the scenery is awesome.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/davis_mountains/

http://nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/texas/preserves/art6647.html

Observatory
http://nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/texas/preserves/art6647.html


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 27, 2006)

So, when can I see Jupiter and Uranus?


----------



## Scott (Jan 27, 2006)

Brett: Sounds cool. What did you do at the observatory?


----------



## raderag (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Brett: Sounds cool. What did you do at the observatory?



Sulk. It was very cloudy the two times I went there, which is kind of rare. My family camped in the park in late August. It was very nice (highs in the 70s and lows in the 40s). The stars out there are incredible (the sky cleared early one morning). The observatory is at 6500-7000´, so it is very nice weather.


----------



## Scott (Jan 27, 2006)

Brett: Are you into astronomy?


----------



## raderag (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Brett: Are you into astronomy?



No, but I do enjoy going to observatories. I never had the time to make it a hobby.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> So, when can I see Uranus?




I am offended.


----------



## Scott (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone else been looking at Saturn? I saw at least one moon.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Anyone else been looking at Saturn? I saw at least one moon.



I have been waiting for six weeks, but it's been cloudy every night. Maybe next month.

Vic


----------



## Scott (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow - must be tough having an interest in astronomy while living in a rainy part of the country!


----------

